# Wood pellets for smoker fuel



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

For those of you who use them, what kind of wood pellets do you use in your smoker? I can buy them locally at a good price but they are designated by species of wood. Oak, Pecan, Hickory, Cherry. Didn't know if one was better than the other.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

The pellets I've seen used for bee smokers are usually pine and they're NOT treated for insects. Some of the pellets that I've seen at the hardware / ag stores are hardwood and ARE treated for bugs. I would shy away from those but others may have personal experiences.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Go get you a bag of alfalfa pellets or rabbit feed. A smoker lasts a long time on a load of it. We worked nine hours and filled up the smokers just four times. People always pointing to the smoke coming out of the back of the truck between yards. Start it with cardboard. Put a little grass on top of the pellets so they dont fall out when you turn it sideways. When it gets a little low just add a couple of handfuls and keep going. Joey Bordelon out of Louisiana told me about it. 50 pound bag costs $13.00 and available in any feed store.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

pine pellets used for horse bedding. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_vyENu9Ato


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I picked up a bag of those horse bedding pellets. I bought a busted bag for 4.00 . I tried them and they do last a long time. The trick is start with pine needles then pile on the pellets. They would be a lot better and easier then pallets. I know pallets are free but you only have so much time.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I don't think there would be a big difference between any of them. I bought wood pellets that are meant to feed a pellet stove. They burn a long time, but do get hotter than I like. Don't use them much anymore, I still have half a bag...You can have it if you stop by.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I buy a couple of tons of home heating wood pellets every year, for smoker use. Luckily there is one of the largest wood pellet manufacturing sites in the next county over. Every home heating fuel company carries them here. Energex is the brand name i get.


Aaron


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

There are some old threads on this if you are looking. I tried one bag of woodstove heating pellets and that particular bag made a smoke that would burn your eyes out and make your nose run. I use some of the horse bedding shavings that is pine and fir which is nice for starting and then my endless supply of dry white pine needles. Your experience with pellets may vary; they are not all the same.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Do NOT use chicken feed pellets...Bees don't like it. I accidentally found out last summer when I mistook them for wood pellets.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm gonna try the alfalfa pellets. I've used pine straw/needles and pine sawdust/shavings since I started but they really produce a lot of creosote in the smoker. I figured since I'm starting out with a shiny new smoker I'd try to keep it from getting a thick coating of gunk inside it like my old one had. I knocked it out from time to time.

I tried some Aspen shavings once and that smoke nearly killed me. Not sure what it did to the bees.

I have read of people using dried cow manure and I have an endless supply of that in our pastures but we use a broadleaf herbicide every year so I don't want to fog them with that. 



ThisGuy said:


> Do NOT use chicken feed pellets...Bees don't like it. I accidentally found out last summer when I mistook them for wood pellets.


It's interesting that you mentioned that. I considered that today. At my shop, in addition to metal fab we rework and repair bulk feed trailers. I've always got chicken feed sitting around.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Watch what Don does here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKmIoSBf9K8

It works. I couldn't believe the difference it made. I used to use planer shavings, didn't last long at all. There is one thing I do different. I have a torch with a trigger lighter, and I use that to light my smoker, I don't waste time with getting it burning. But do the rest and your smoker will go a good long time.


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

Smoking bees has been around forever....
Pellets are made for a way of cooking... Or so I thought
Pine straw works good for me.... 
But leaves Tar... My Bees Seem to like it... But the Smoker does not ... You need to clean It...
That’s just something to think about...


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I get the large bags of small animal bedding at any big box or pet store. Since it is made for "Suzie's pet gerble" I am pretty sure it is non toxic. Easy to light and lasts long enough. Easy to toss in another hand full as needed.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Excellent video!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I used the pellets for the first time this weekend. I found out if your smoker has smoke coming out of it without squeezing the bellows you need to add more pellets to smother the flame. They also produce a cooler smoke when you pile them on. Sorry Brad when I first read post I thought you said pallets instead of pellets. So far I like the extended time the pellets give. Robert


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Bkwoods, I wondered where the pallet thing came from, but I just went with it.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I use hardwood pellets for a pellet stove. They are a little harder to light, but stay lit until they burn out or a smothered once lit. I start with pine needles in the smoker, then add wood pellets and finally put some more pine needles in the top o fthe smoker to keep pellets from rolling out if I tip the smoker down too much.

Pellets are nice when you want to keep a smoker lit for a long time, like traveling to other bee yards.

Tom


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Lburou said:


> I bought wood pellets that are meant to feed a pellet stove. They burn a long time, but do get hotter than I like.


I have a pellet stove for heating, so I use the pellets in my smoker, it's cheap. I use the softwood pellets in the smoker, the hardwood pellets burn much hotter. The softwood will get too hot too, if you aren't careful, you have to find the balance between 'not going good enough' and 'burning so hot that it burns a hole right through the pallet it's sitting on', which, incidentally, is also more than hot enough to set your field on fire...you can guess how I know this...

If you get it right, a full load of pellets started at noon on one day may still be going when you get up the next morning. If you get it wrong, you either can't keep it going worth a darn, or you can burn out the bottom of the inner basket (I forget which brand of smoker that was).

My other smoker just has a round disk with 'legs' punched out to stand it up. It can handle the heat, but sometimes pellets can fall into the bottom...and out the air hole, which can also set your field on fire.



> I tried one bag of woodstove heating pellets and that particular bag made a smoke that would burn your eyes out and make your nose run.


So far, all the ones I've used are the same way. Sucks when the wind changes and starts blowing it right in your face.


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

I use pine bedding in the bottom to start the fire. I then pile on the wood pellets. The pine bedding will keep the hot pellets from falling out the bottom. You need to work the bellows for several minutes to get it burning good. To "cool" the smoke I always put some green grass or wet leaves on top. That will keep you from blowing flames. Just as a habit I always blow the smoker on my arm to make sure the smoke is not hot. It isn't. It will last for a long time. If I forget to put it out it will be smoking the next morning. Good luck.


----------



## enus75 (Aug 3, 2014)

I use wood pellets butI use a combination of binder twine and pine needles, start with twine then pellets makes a good base then needles smoke is great and seems to last good just need to add needles a little almost all free except pellets $5.50 a 50 lb bag


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I use horse bedding pellets made from corn by-products (Cob, stalks and shucks) no chemicals or insect poisons added. I think a fifty pound bag is $5.99 at Tractor Supply its a lot cheaper than the rabbit feed pellets, which looks like compressed grass. They do produce a lot of moisture in the smoker. I start them with pine straw and paper, once going I cover the top with cotton I pick up after harvest in local fields. They burn longer than anything I have used so far.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I usually use burlap from coffee bean sacks.

When I plan to use the smoker for a longer period of time, I'll dump in a handful of pellets from my pellet smoker. They are oak.

I've used pine bedding shavings, but they produce too much creosote in the smoker.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

tried stove pellets last year. couldn't keep them lit. had to keep puffing to keep them going and as said the smoke was harsh. on the upside it improved my bee handling skills after the smoker would go out half way through a hive


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

> couldn't keep them lit. had to keep puffing to keep them going and as said the smoke was harsh.


I have found once lit they don't go out. That is why I like them. I can drive to another bee yard and the smoker is still smoking. The smoke is 'harsh.'

Tom


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

GSkip said:


> I use horse bedding pellets made from corn by-products (Cob, stalks and shucks) no chemicals or insect poisons added.


Ever wonder how many chemicals, or insecticides were added to the corn while it was being grown?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

> Ever wonder how many chemicals, or insecticides were added to the corn while it was being grown?


Of all the chemicals in smoke, products of incomplete combustion, pesticides applied to corn would be the least of my worries. Many pellets have a binder added to them. Still, cool smoke if full on all kinds of chemicals. Plenty of carcinogens I would guess.

Tom


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Bob Marley tolt me ta use a da ganja mon.
Caint afford to pack da smokah wif da ganja doh. 
I be wunderin whut da bees would like a da best mon. 
De long skeeny leaf or da short fat leaf variety?

Jus kiddin mon.:applause:


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think I'd waste hickory pellets on a bee smoker, but I've got to find some of those and see if they're good for the grill. Are those sold for smoking meats? 

Anything sold for smoking meat ought to be pesticide free. _*I hope!*_


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

This may surprise some, but my fuel of choice is cow pies. Price is really good as I've got cattle on my ranch. All natural. Just make sure it's really dry. If you ever see a prairie fire, the cow paddies are always the last thing still smoldering.

I start with a little cardboard & put in 2-3" diameter pie pieces. A few chunks burn 20-30 minutes. Again Just make sure you get really dry cow pies and don't collect them after a rain. Smoke is quite nice as well.

If any of you are asking "No Bull?" Hey, I'm not sexist, his pies work too!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Phoebee said:


> I don't think I'd waste hickory pellets on a bee smoker, but I've got to find some of those and see if they're good for the grill. Are those sold for smoking meats?
> 
> Anything sold for smoking meat ought to be pesticide free. _*I hope!*_


There are two kinds of wood pellets sold as fuel: 1) pellets for heaters/boilers; and, 2) pellets for cooking/smoking food.

Heating pellets can have chemical additives in them, either from the wood ingredient itself, or added as part of the pellet manufacturing process. 

Cooking pellets are a "food grade" product and don't have chemical additives. Food grade pellets are supposed to be pure wood held together by the binders naturally occurring in the wood. It is basically sawdust that is heated and compressed to form the pellets.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> Ever wonder how many chemicals, or insecticides were added to the corn while it was being grown?


Nope!!! Bag said "Chemical free, all natural ingredients, no additives". 
I guess your bees are trained to avoid any plants that have been exposed to insecticides or fertilizer.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

shinbone said:


> There are two kinds of wood pellets sold as fuel: 1) pellets for heaters/boilers; and, 2) pellets for cooking/smoking food.
> 
> Heating pellets can have chemical additives in them, either from the wood ingredient itself, or added as part of the pellet manufacturing process.
> 
> Cooking pellets are a "food grade" product and don't have chemical additives. Food grade pellets are supposed to be pure wood held together by the binders naturally occurring in the wood. It is basically sawdust that is heated and compressed to form the pellets.


I've researched wood pellet manufacturing quite a bit as I love milling up lumber which results in a lot of sawdust. I've never seen where people add any chemicals to pellets that will be burned. just doesn't make sense. I have seen binders added if the locality only has wood that does not compress well....but not in north America and it was only potoato products.
no mill that makes these would take treated wood or previously used wood. its all new wood from manufacturing. anything but would destroy their presses. so just curious where this allowable chemicals is coming from. I can't imagine anyone manufacturing pellets to be used in peoples houses with added chemicals. nor why they would add any.
I could see an insecticide added to animal bedding but i'm not a farm person so can't speak to that. 

another post above reminded me of another issue I had with the pellets. I sometimes lay it down to conserve fuel. with pellets if I do that I have rolling burning pellets. with the all summer drought we had this year I was very concerned about burning down the farm. both out yards are in hay fields and i'm pretty sure I would be asked to leave it I lit one of those up. did many inspections this year with no smoke. I did use some animal bedding that I have left over from my quilt boxes and found smoking embers would easily getting airborn when puffing.


----------



## Bill_B (Aug 21, 2014)

I started with pine shavings (pet bedding) but found that it didn't burn long enough. So I switched to lighting with shavings but using pine pellets (horse bedding) as fuel. But like others, I couldn't keep the pellets lit without constantly puffing the bellows.

When the pellets start to break down, they expand to sawdust. And with only pellets, there's not a lot of room for expansion, so I think that it winds up impeding air movement. Puffing the bellows forces air through, but without puffing, smoke backs up to the point that it starts coming out of the bottom hole, and eventually causes the embers to go out due to lack of oxygen. Or, at least I think that's what's happening.

My solution was to start layering the fuel, alternating between shavings and pellets, an inch or two for each layer. This seems to work, as I've had no problems keeping it lit since. I assume that the shavings provide air pockets and/or expansion room. Perhaps not an optimal solution, but it seems to work and has a better burn time than shavings alone.


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

I recently started using the pine pellets (used for horse bedding) from Tractor Supply, in combination with pine straw. Pine straw to start, then pellets on top. I've found they last a lot longer, are cooler, and give off a tremendous amount of thick cool smoke. You have to be careful about tilting your smoker to far because the pellets WILL come out the stack. After I've finished working my yard I leave the smoker outside until it goes out and often times it's still smoking 15 or 20 minutes later.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Deep.....
I saw a vidio the other day where a guy just put a wad of news paper on top so that when he tilted his smoker the pellets would not fall out the end and to kill the smoker, he stuffed a wad of green grass in the end to stop the air flow.

When he wanted to add a bit more fuel, he pulled the newspaper out added and then put it back on top.
Cheers
gww

Ps I pack mine full as it will go and pushed tight with straw. It lights easy and does not go out but is probly not the cheepest way to go at $4+ per bail.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

kaizen said:


> I've researched wood pellet manufacturing quite a bit as I love milling up lumber which results in a lot of sawdust. I've never seen where people add any chemicals to pellets that will be burned. . . .


I am just pointing out that pellets for smoking food are _required_ to be held to a higher standard of purity, where there is no such requirement for pellets manufactured for use in a furnace because there is no human consumption involved.


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

Appreciate the tip re: putting newspaper on top



gww said:


> Deep.....
> I saw a vidio the other day where a guy just put a wad of news paper on top so that when he tilted his smoker the pellets would not fall out the end and to kill the smoker, he stuffed a wad of green grass in the end to stop the air flow.
> 
> When he wanted to add a bit more fuel, he pulled the newspaper out added and then put it back on top.
> ...


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Deepcreek
If you want to see the vidio for your self, I think the one here on the smoker is the one I got the tip from.
http://www.uoguelph.ca/honeybee/videos.shtml
Cheers
gww


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Hillbillybees, 
wow, thanks, I buy alfalfa pellets by the ton, I never even considered using them in the smoker. I'll try them.


----------

